# Taktgeber mit Soundsignal



## hansamann (18. Mai 2015)

Hi Leute, 
ich hab ein kleines Problem. Ich möchte in eine App einen Taktgeber implementieren.
Ich stelle es mir so vor, dass man in ein Edittextfeld eine Taktzeit z.B. 10 Sek eingibt und nun alle 10 Sekunden ein Signal ertönt.
Dazu habe ich mir einen Zähler programmiert der einfach die Sekunden nach oben zählt. Nun dachte ich mir, dass immer wenn der Zähler ein Vielfaches von 10 erreicht (10, 20,...) ich mittels des Modulooperanden dieses Signalisieren kann. Aber leider klappt es nicht. 
Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tipp für mich oder habt schonmal was ähnliches gemacht?


----------



## Chloroplast (18. Mai 2015)

"Aber leider klappt es nicht. " was genau klappt denn nicht?


----------



## hansamann (18. Mai 2015)

ich bekomme bei 10, 20,...  Sekunden kein Signal


----------



## Chloroplast (18. Mai 2015)

ich kenne mich jetzt nicht so mit android aus, aber wie hast du das denn versucht? bisschen code wäre hilfreich


----------

